# MTB Festival am Achensee Tirol (ehem. Tegernsee)



## wallberg (7. Mai 2018)

Der MTB-Marathon am 09. Juni 2018 am wunderschönen Achensee geht in die zweite Runde! Nur 30 km vom Tegernsee entfernt liegt Tirols größter See, der Achensee. Fünf Ferienorte liegen eingebettet in der atemberaubenden Berglandschaft des Karwendel- und Rofangebirges mitten in Tirol – die ideale Kulisse zum Mountainbiken! 250 km ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Routen stehen ganzjährig bereit, um von Euch unter die Stollenreifen genommen zu werden.

Anspruchsvolle Streckenwahl, familiäre Atmosphäre und perfekte Organisation zeichnen unsere Bike-Events seit Jahren aus. Fünf landschaftlich attraktive Marathonstrecken mit unterschiedlichen Leistungsniveaus für Jedermann warten auf die rund 1.500 Biker am Marathon-Samstag.

5 Strecken von 30-96,5 km bieten für jeden die richtige Route! Auch E-Biker, Kinder etc. sind willkommen!
Bikerparty am Samstag nach dem Marathon, Kinder und Jugend sind am Sonntag dran!

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Steve70 (9. Mai 2018)

Ich freu mich drauf
Gruß
Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2018)

Strecken sind fast komplett schneefrei und trocken.
Nur auf der Langstrecke hinterm Juifen liegt noch etwas der weißen Pracht.


----------



## Stefffe (15. Mai 2018)

Bin dabei! Gfrei mi und bin gespannt! Mia seng uns in Tirol!


----------



## wallberg (16. Mai 2018)

Sauguad!
Steh am Start , Führungsfahrzeug!


----------



## raimi-27 (16. Mai 2018)

Bin auch dabei + Urlaub danach am Achensee.


----------



## wallberg (17. Mai 2018)

Freut mich!


----------



## ghostmuc (31. Mai 2018)

auch dabei


----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2018)

Strecken werden die Tage ausgeschildert!
Sieht alles prima aus!

Stefan


----------



## Stefffe (2. Juni 2018)

Wann gibts die Medaillen, direkt nach der Zielankunft oder abends bei der Siegerehrung?


----------



## Macfuzzika (2. Juni 2018)

Gibt es eine Übersicht wo auf den verschiedenen Strecken die Verpflegungsstellen sind?

VG
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2018)

Macfuzzika schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Übersicht wo auf den verschiedenen Strecken die Verpflegungsstellen sind?
> 
> VG
> Micha



Servus,
Auf der A Runde gibt es eine nach ca. 10km am Parkplatz Kögelböden und eine weitere nach dem letzten Anstieg nach ca 19km VS Guffert.

Auf der B nach ca.12km in Steinberg, bei knapp 30km am Kaiserrhaus und wiederum die letzte bei ca 40km in der letzten Abfahrt.
Auf der C Runde ist die erste an der Schmalzklause bei ca. 17km, die zweite in Steinberg bei ca. 30km, die 3. bei den Kögelböden bei knapp 40km und die 4. nach ca. 50km an der VS Guffert.
Die D ist gleich wie C bis Steinberg, dann kommt die Kaiserhaus nach ca. 18km und Guffert ca.10km vor Ziel.
E ist wie D, dazu kommt die VS RotwandlAlm kurz vorm Juifengipfel!


----------



## mäcpomm (3. Juni 2018)

2019 vielleicht


----------



## wallberg (6. Juni 2018)

*Verpflegungsstationen Marathon*

*Strecke A: *KM9, KM16, KM31,5

*Strecke B: *KM10.5, KM21.5, KM39.5, KM55.5

*Strecke C: *KM17, KM32, KM45, KM60

*Strecke D:* KM17, KM32, KM42, KM58, KM77,1

*Strecke E:* KM17, KM32, KM42, KM58, KM80.5, KM96,5


----------



## wallberg (6. Juni 2018)

Stefffe schrieb:


> Wann gibts die Medaillen, direkt nach der Zielankunft oder abends bei der Siegerehrung?


Siegerehrung nachdem Rennen - aber nicht erst zur Party!


----------



## Macfuzzika (6. Juni 2018)

wallberg schrieb:


> *Verpflegungsstationen Marathon*



Danke! In den Unterlagen steht es ja jetzt auch drin. 

Bis Samstag am Start.


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Juni 2018)

Habt ihr die Schilder schon alle hängen, Stefan? Ich habe morgen frei......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (7. Juni 2018)

Salve, Schlussrunde der E ab Achenwald montiere ich heute, der Rest steht! 
Viel Spaß


----------



## raimi-27 (8. Juni 2018)

Die Startliste aller Teilnehmer, wo ist diese abrufbar?


----------



## raimi-27 (10. Juni 2018)

Gelungene Veranstaltung.
Der Achensee hat mit dieser Veranstaltung nicht wirklich viel am Hut. Wäre schön wenn in Zukunft dieser auch eingebunden wird und nicht nur der Ort.


----------



## ghostmuc (10. Juni 2018)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Gelungene Veranstaltung.
> Der Achensee hat mit dieser Veranstaltung nicht wirklich viel am Hut. Wäre schön wenn in Zukunft dieser auch eingebunden wird und nicht nur der Ort.


Tretboot-Etappe übern See ?


----------



## Steve70 (10. Juni 2018)

Tolle Veranstalltung! Sehr gut organisiert! Tolle Strecke(n)! Es hat Spass gemacht!
Grüße 
Steve


----------



## Stefffe (10. Juni 2018)

Wunderbare Strecke, bestens ausgeschildert und Rennen und Verpflegungsstationen bestens organisiert. Was man jedoch aus meiner Sicht etwas besser machen kann, wäre eine eindeutige Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu den Parkplätzen. Die Info ob dieser dann kostenfrei sollte am Parkplatz ersichtlich sein. Des weiteren sollte man die Verpflegungsstation nach Zielankunft etwas weiter von der Ziellinie aufbauen. Dadurch kann man das Gedränge das am Samstag teilweise herrschte etwas entzerren. 

Ansonsten, alles top. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## wallberg (11. Juni 2018)

Lieben Dank für Euer Feedback und Eure Teilnahme!
Ist notiert!


----------



## Rotwild85 (11. Juni 2018)

War zum ersten mal dabei, und fand die E Strecke auch richtig schön! Das Wiesenstück ganz am Anfang von der letzten
Abfahrt hätte nicht sein müssen! Aber sonst alles tip top, bin normal nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei!!


----------



## wallberg (11. Juni 2018)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> War zum ersten mal dabei, und fand die E Strecke auch richtig schön! Das Wiesenstück ganz am Anfang von der letzten
> Abfahrt hätte nicht sein müssen! Aber sonst alles tip top, bin normal nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei!!


Super, freut mich!
Ich hoffe Du bist nicht gestürzt! Das Wiesenstück war unumgänglich, aber das Panorama ist der Wahnsinn,
falls Du das noch gesehen hast!

Stefan


----------



## Rotwild85 (11. Juni 2018)

Ne nicht gestürtzt, paast schon! War insgesamt lanschaftlich ne super strecke, leider bekommt
man davon im Rennen ja immer viel zu wenig davon mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (11. Juni 2018)

Fand es auch top.
Ich hätte aber einen kleinen "Kritikpunkt"
Ich weiß nicht wie die Strecken für nicht Rennfahrer als Rennstrecken erkennbar waren. Mir ist klar das man nicht alle Wege sperren kann, soll man ja auch nicht.
Aber als ich mit ca 4 anderen ein langes Downhill Stück mit Speed runter bin kamen uns nach einer Kurve ein älteres Paar wandernd entgegen.
Ausweichen war kein Problem, aber die beiden haben anscheinend doch nen Schreck bekommen und uns nachgeschrien.
Auch wenn es ein Rennen war, letztendlich sind es diese Erlebnisse die unser Image nicht gerade verbessern.
Vielleicht wäre es möglich zumindest an manchen schnellen Stücken Schilder anzubringen das hier ein Rennen stattfindet und die anderen mit schnellen Begegnungen rechnen sollen


----------



## raimi-27 (11. Juni 2018)

Achja was mir noch eingefallen ist.

Bin die Strecke B gefahren, und hier ging’s vor dem Ziel auch auf einer Wiese entlang. Hier müsste auch was gemacht werden da Genussfahrer was teilgenommen haben auch zum überholen waren (sehr enge Stelle), und das war dann nicht ohne für beide Teilnehmer ob ehrgeizige oder wie gesagt Genussfahrer.


----------



## FatAlbert (11. Juni 2018)

Ich bin die C gefahren und bin vom Streckenverlauf und der Organisation voll begeistert. Gute Streckenplanung ohne Engstellen am Beginn und anspruchsvollere Trailpassagen erst, nachdem sich das Feld auseinandergezogen hatte.
Werde nächstes Jahr sicher wiederkommen.
Als Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich: Ähnlich der Einordnung bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy könnte man eine Klassifizierung der Strecken nach dem technischem Anspruch angeben.


----------



## ettan (14. Juni 2018)

Ich bin auch die C gefahren, aber ich fand der Trail nach dem ersten Berg war eigentlich eine komplette Schiebestrecke und zum fahren viel zu gefährlich. 

Es hat zwar geheissen "überholen verboten" von den abgestellten Helfern, aber erstens gings gefährlich steil links runter (risiko für Hobby fahrer nicht wert) und 95% von dem Pulk in dem ich steckte schoben sowieso. Selbst die strauchelten im unteren Teil an den Wurzeln.

Klar gabs dann "Helden" die meinten fahren zu müssen, die sind mir und meinen Begleitern welche voraus gingen entgegen geflogen, weils sie ihre Fahrkünste heillos überschätzt haben. Langsamer als die schoben warens sowieso. 

Muss nicht sein, dann lieber wie in Angerberg, alle schieben und kein Stress für alle.

Ansonsten super Orga und natürlich bestes Wetter


----------



## geronet (14. Juni 2018)

Den Trail nach dem ersten Berg könnte man auch komplett fahren, das erfordert nur ein bisschen Übung. Find ich aber korrekt daß die kurze Schiebestrecke Pflicht ist, so daß da keiner runterfallen kann.

Das Wiesenstück ganz am Ende find ich auch ganz nett, bins auch bis auf zwei kurze Stellen komplett gefahren. Leider kein Panorama weil zu spät 

Mir war auch bewusst daß die Strecken nicht gesperrt sind. Da kommen einem Radler, Autos und Fußgänger um die Ecke entgegen. Deshalb bin ich bei Linkskurven ohne Sicht immer rechts gefahren.


----------



## ettan (14. Juni 2018)

geronet schrieb:


> Den Trail nach dem ersten Berg könnte man auch komplett fahren, das erfordert nur ein bisschen Übung. Find ich aber korrekt daß die kurze Schiebestrecke Pflicht ist, so daß da keiner runterfallen kann.



War da Schiebepflicht? 
Bei uns hies es nur nicht überholen?


----------



## geronet (14. Juni 2018)

Beim Start hat er doch gesagt: Kurzes Schiebestück weil sonst der breite Lenker hängenbleibt


----------



## ettan (14. Juni 2018)

geronet schrieb:


> Beim Start hat er doch gesagt: Kurzes Schiebestück weil sonst der breite Lenker hängenbleibt



da hab ich wohl geschlafen, war wohl zu entspannt


----------



## Stefffe (12. Mai 2019)

Wer ist alles am 26.05. am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (12. Mai 2019)

icke


----------



## Stefffe (12. Mai 2019)

Wie schaut die Schneelage aus? Auf knapp 1.500 m liegt vor allen in den Schattenlagen noch reichlich Schnee! Und in den letzten Tagen ist ja wieder einiges dazugekommen!


----------



## gaggo (15. Mai 2019)

@wallberg

Hast du dich nicht mehr engagiert.....?


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (18. Mai 2019)

Stefffe schrieb:


> Wer ist alles am 26.05. am Start?



Angemeldet bin ich auch, beobachte allerdings die Woche über, wie das Wetter wird! Die Woche über scheint es wirklich schlecht zu sein.


----------



## ettan (18. Mai 2019)

Im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen ist es ja schon fast sommerlich, wenn auch sehr regnerisch in den Aussichten.

Das Niveau ist jedoch für Mitte Mai schon recht weit "abgesenkt" .

Zudem liegt hier bei uns im Landkreis (TÖL/WOR) viel Schneebruch in den Bergen und schwerwiegender, noch immer extrem viel Schnee oberhalb von 1200 Metern. Teilweise ist noch eine durchgehend geschlossene Schneedecke.

Selbst wenn das weg schmelzen sollte, wird es sehr matschig und ein Marathon bei Regen oberhalb 1000 Metern mit geschlossener Schneedecke rundum wird echt nass, kalt und ätzend....

Angerberg lass ich morgen daher auch sausen, auch wegen einer leichten Erkältung und für Achensee bin ich ebenso sehr unschlüssig. Die Mittelstrecke geht großteils ja über Feldwege....

Mal schauen....


----------



## ghostmuc (18. Mai 2019)

schnell fahren, dann is man schnell wieder unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichtolosaurus (18. Mai 2019)

... und kalt wird einem auch nicht..

Schau ma moi, dann seng mas scho.


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Mai 2019)

Es wird sicher! einiges getragen werden müssen.....


----------



## ettan (19. Mai 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Es wird sicher! einiges getragen werden müssen.....



Wohl dem der dann kein 20kg+ E-Bike hat


----------



## ettan (19. Mai 2019)

Welche Strecken plant Ihr denn zu fahren?


----------



## ghostmuc (19. Mai 2019)

ettan schrieb:


> Welche Strecken plant Ihr denn zu fahren?



Mittel


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (19. Mai 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Mittel



ich auch


----------



## ghostmuc (20. Mai 2019)

Soeben Meldung auf Facebook das die Strecken aufgrund der Schneelage geändert werden.
Näheres demnächst


----------



## ghostmuc (20. Mai 2019)

die neuen Strecken sind online


----------



## Macfuzzika (20. Mai 2019)

Ich fahre auch die Mittel.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (21. Mai 2019)

Kennt jemand die neue(n) Strecken? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass keine Trails dabei sind, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (21. Mai 2019)

schreib doch die Veranstalter einfach an?
Wäre interessant zu erfahren

Ansonsten gehe ich von aus, dass wenn es über Trails gehen sollte, diese matschig sind und das mittlere und hintere Feld eher tragen wird. Wenn da viele durchpflügen wird's einfach matschig.
Der Regen weicht alles auf.


----------



## Stefffe (21. Mai 2019)

Das kann ja eine Gaudi werden! Zieht schon Spikes auf! 

Wettervorhersage Achenkirch!


----------



## ghostmuc (21. Mai 2019)

Deutscher Wetterdienst sagt Besserung und warmes Wetter.
Aber Vorraussagen so weit sind eh Blödsinn


----------



## Stefffe (21. Mai 2019)

Egal wie es kommt, ich fahre die Mitteldistanz.
Könhte allerdings sein, das dann "Tough Mudder" angesagt ist. Aber egal!


----------



## ettan (21. Mai 2019)

Bei mir sagt er 17/18 grad und das wäre okay.
Warum er bei Dir so utopische Werte anzeigt....

Nass wirds, schlammig, aber vermutlich nicht so kalt


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (22. Mai 2019)

Wichtolosaurus schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die neue(n) Strecken? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass keine Trails dabei sind, oder?



laut Organisation ist ein kleiner Trailanteil dabei, wen´s interessiert..


----------



## Macfuzzika (22. Mai 2019)

Wichtolosaurus schrieb:


> laut Organisation ist ein kleiner Trailanteil dabei, wen´s interessiert..



Welches Level? Und danke fürs fragen


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (22. Mai 2019)

Das weiß ich leider nicht.. die Antwort war recht knapp: die aktuellen Streckenpläne findest du auf der Website, es ist ein kleiner Trailanteil in der Strecke.


----------



## ghostmuc (22. Mai 2019)

überraschen lassen, sind ja ned beim XCO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf39 (23. Mai 2019)

Die Strecke setzt sich aus Bestandteilen zusammen, wie sie bis letztes Jahr auch gefahren wurden. Es fehlt halt der Trail auf der ersten Abfahrt, die Strecke zum Kaiserhaus und die Auffahrt zum Guffert. Dürften größtenteils Forstwege sein! Klingt für eingefleischte Biker vielleicht nicht extrem spannend, aber nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre werden die Veranstalter sicher alles tun, um ein tolles Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen! 
Das sollte man meiner Meinung nach auch unterstützen. Fürs Wetter, die Schneemassen und Windbruch kann halt keiner was und die Zahl der Marathons im Süddeutschen/Tiroler Raum ist ja leider eh überschaubar... Also auf geht´s!!!


----------



## Stefffe (26. Mai 2019)

Habedieehre, hoffe jeder Teilnehmer am Festival hat die Tour gut, Sturz- und vor allem Verletzungsfrei überstanden. Ich selbst bin die Mittlere Distanz gefahren. Wenn auch zum Teil unfahrbar, war die Strecke im großen und ganzen ok. Auch die Verpflegungsstationen und die freiwilligen Helfer waren top. Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Freiwilligen.

Negativ war aus meiner Sicht der Anstieg kurz nach dem Start. Das Teilnehmerfeld war noch dicht gedrängt, so das es auf dem schmalen Pfad sehr eng wurde. Hab einige Teilnehmer gesehen die aufgrund der Enge geschoben haben oder gar gestürzt sind. Es wäre meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen wenn man das Teilnehmerfeld erst ein paar Kilometer auseinander gezogen hätte. So wäre der erste Anstieg etwas relaxter zu fahren gewesen.

Der Sprecher im Ziel sagte auch noch das der Bayrische Rundfunk einen Beitrag zum MTB Festival bringt. Weiß jemand wie die Sendung heißt und wo der Beitrag zu sehen ist?


----------



## ghostmuc (27. Mai 2019)

Naja, in der Kürze der Zeit war die neue Route ja eine "Notlösung", bin nach dem Start auch im Stau hängen geblieben.
Mei, thats Racing.

Strecke war aber super, die Trails fand ich toll. Auch der erste durch das Tauwasserbachbett, hat Spaß gemacht so
Orga war super


----------



## falkochef (30. Mai 2019)

Ich fand's auch super. Sogar Wetter hat gepasst!


----------



## Bul Biker (9. Oktober 2019)

Nächstes Jahr wohl kein Achenseemarathon:



			start - MTB Festival Achensee
		


"Macht Pause 2020"


----------



## falkochef (9. Oktober 2019)

Oh Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (9. Oktober 2019)

schade


----------



## raimi-27 (9. Oktober 2019)

Schade ja. Wäre sonst im Plan gestanden dieses Rennen.


----------



## ettan (23. November 2019)

Warum kommendes Jahr kein Marathon stattfindet ist nicht bekannt?


----------



## FatAlbert (23. November 2019)

Laut https://www.achensee.com/events/sommer-events/mtb-festival-achensee/ sind es rückläufige Teilnehmerzahlen, die eine Überarbeitung des Veranstaltungskonzepts erfordern. Hoffentlich wird das Event nicht ganz eingestellt.


----------



## ghostmuc (23. November 2019)

Orga super, Strecke super. Nur letztes mal war das Wetter eklig. Denke das der lange anhaltende Winter einige abgeschreckt hat. Das Rennen stand ja bis kurz davor fast auf der Kippe


----------



## ettan (23. November 2019)

genau, deswegen wunder mich das. 

Letzter Winter einfach extrem, aber das hat ja alle Bereiche betroffen. Deswegen den Marathon "überarbeiten" wäre schon komisch.
Hoffentlich nicht wegen Wegerechten, die in Oberstdorf, Tegernsee etc. zu Problemen und zur teilweisen Einstellung von Marathons führte.


----------



## ghostmuc (23. November 2019)

ettan schrieb:


> genau, deswegen wunder mich das.
> 
> Letzter Winter einfach extrem, aber das hat ja alle Bereiche betroffen. Deswegen den Marathon "überarbeiten" wäre schon komisch.
> Hoffentlich nicht wegen Wegerechten, die in Oberstdorf, Tegernsee etc. zu Problemen und zur teilweisen Einstellung von Marathons führte.



Die Strecken am Achensee sind alle offizielle Wege für die das Land Tirol sogar als MTB Strecken wirbt


----------



## raimi-27 (25. November 2019)

In Österreich sind die Auflagen auch extrem geworden das viele sich diese Wege nicht mehr antun bzw. diese morts Arbeit. Letztes WE habe ich leider in unserer Tageszeitungen gelesen das das nächste langjährige Int. Straßenrennen Geschichte ist in Judendorf-Straßengel. Sehr schade da hier die Jugend auch gefördert wurde bei diesem int. Eintagesrennen. Grund war hier wegen zu hohe Auflagen, Kosten für Jahr für Jahr und die Sicherheit ist so nicht mehr Gewährleistet wenn was passieren sollte. Unser Radmarathon steht auch an der Kippe. Wollen evtl ein Kriterium machen oder ein Cyclocross Rennen mal schauen. Jedenfalls besser wird es nicht eher schlechter. Einfach nur zum Haare raufen.

Da sieht's in Italien schon anders aus top.


----------



## ghostmuc (25. November 2019)

hieß damals das die Tourismus Region Achesee gleich von sich aus zugesagt hat das sie das Festival gern bei sich hätten nachdem am Tegernsee nix mehr ging


----------

